# Posing Pearl



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Camera shy Pearl Gourami finally stays around long enough to snap


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice shot.


----------



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Thankyou.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like a nice male; now he just needs some females.


----------



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah he has them, partner and two female offspring.
Poor photo but happy family.


----------

